# Baikalsee



## frank67 (17. März 2010)

Hallo.

ich wollte im Sommer evtl. mal am Baikalsee in Sibieren Angeln gehen.

nun habe ich gelesen das der See bis zu 1700 Meter tief ist.

weil ich auf Grund Angeln wollte stellt sich nun für mich die Frage wie ich das mit der Schnur lösen könnte.

hat evtl.jemand von euch eine Idee auf welche Rolle ich so viel Schnur bekomme?

weil ich ja noch etwas Reserve brauche dachte ich so an insgesammt 2000 Meter Schnur.

vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## stoffi2 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft in 1700m tiefe angeln oder?


----------



## frank67 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Hallo

da der See nun mal so tief ist werde ich auch so tief Fischen müssen bei einer Grundmonatge.

ich hab mir selbst eine 0,5 kg Bleikugel gegossen aber ich hab ein Problem mit der Schnur.

gibt es Rollen die 2000 m Schnur fassen oder muss ich mir da auch etwas eigenes Bauen?

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Es gibt Multis die so viel Schnur fassen. Aber bitte was willst du in der Tiefe fangen? Das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein oder?


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

https://www.ssl-id.de/europe-yacht....en_rutenrohre_ruten___multirollen_taschen.php

da bekommst du genug drauf!


----------



## olafson (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

angeln in 1700 meter |bigeyes|bigeyes #r


----------



## porscher (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

lol.ich lach mich weg...


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Ich komm auch nich klar! Wie soll dass gehen? Halbes kilo Blei? Der Thread is ja noch besser wie der mit dem eimer!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## olafson (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



stoffi2 schrieb:


> Ich komm auch nich klar! Wie soll dass gehen? Halbes kilo Blei? Der Thread is ja noch besser wie der mit dem eimer!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



eimer|kopfkrat bitte um aufklärung|bla:


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

den mein ich, genauso lustig!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048


----------



## olafson (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

na, da hab ich genug zu lesen :b nächste zeit 
thx


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

das sag ich dir du, schmeist dich weg vor lachen!#6


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

der is auch nich schlecht!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2298745#post2298745


----------



## olafson (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



stoffi2 schrieb:


> der is auch nich schlecht!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2298745#post2298745




den kenne ich :q:q:q der war gut |bigeyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> da der See nun mal so tief ist werde ich auch so tief Fischen müssen bei einer Grundmonatge.
> 
> ...




Du wirst ein wenig improvisieren müssen, aber ich bin guter Dinge das dir was einfällt!


----------



## olafson (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

1700 m tief angeln mit ner kapselrolle|kopfkrat  
na ich weiss nicht, ob die idee so gut ist :q
und nun |schlaf:|schlaf:|gutenach


----------



## rob (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

einmal ablassen 3 stunden, einmal hochziehen 6 stunden:q:q


spass beiseite, die meisten fische wirst du wohl von 0-60 meter wassertiefe fangen.
bei 1700 meter sind entweder nur tiefseefische oder wüste.

lg rob


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Ich hätte da noch ne möglichkeit wenn du mit etwas dickerer schnur fischen möchtest. Da bekommst du genug mit!


----------



## Dart (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Hi Fränky
Hier findest du ein paar Infos zum Baikal
http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...F-8&rlz=1T4TSEH_deTH358TH356&q=baikal+fishing
Das wird auch eher ein Revier zum Fliegenfischen und Spinnfischen sein, als eines zum Grundangeln.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Der Baikal ist ein sehr gutes Hecht, Barsch und auch salmonidengewässer aber eben nicht in dieser Tiefe. Unter 60 wirst du warscheinlich gar nichts mehr fangen. Ansonsten würde ich nicht viel anders auf Raubfisch dort angeln wie bei uns auch.


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Im Unterschied zum Meer sind Süßgewässer meistens relativ flach. Der Tanganjikasee  und der Malawisee in Ostafrika sind mit 1.470 Meter bzw.  704 Meter zwar sehr tief. Höheres Leben ist aber unterhalb von 200  Metern nicht mehr möglich. Wegen der fehlenden Wasserumwälzung sind die  Seen nahezu ohne Sauerstoff (anaerob). Lediglich im sibirischen Baikalsee  gibt es mit den Baikal-Ölfischen (Comephoridae) eine an das  Leben in großen Tiefen angepasste Fischfauna.

*Quelle Wikipedia*


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Vor allem wird der Baikal ja auch nicht überall 1700m tief sein.

Such dir ne flache Bucht raus und schon kannst du auch mit ganz normalem Gerät Grundangeln!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

@fränk67
Laß Dich hier mal nicht entmutigen! Für so ne Art "persönliche Bestmarke" ist das doch ein perfektes Vorhaben / Projekt!!!

Fang mit der (Hand-)Angel nen Fisch (egal wie klein er ist) in der Tiefe von ca. 1700m und laß Dich im ...Guiness-Buch der Rekorde... eintragen !!! :vik:

Dann haben die "kurzatmigen Lacher" hier schnell nen Knoten im Hals!!   

Preiwerte Variante: Kauf im Laden ne Herstellerrolle mit genug Schur drauf, steck einen kleinen Stock durch die Mitte und laß das Blei & Köder auf Grund sinken! ...mit dem Aufspulen von Hand kannste Dir Zeit lassen.... |rolleyes ..... *hauptsache Du verlierst genau diesen einen Fisch nicht!!!*

Also von mir mal ein dickes *PETRIE HEIL !* für *#: & :g*


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q In 1700meter tiefe wird er aber keinen Fisch fangen! Lies mal richtig bis in welcher Tiefe diese Baikal Ölfische vorkommen!#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Ich will ja niemanden den mut nehmen wirklich nicht aber sinnlos bleibt sinnlos!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Ruhig Blut, Männers, die Nummer ist doch eh nicht ernstgemeint!|supergri


----------



## Dart (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut, Männers, die Nummer ist doch eh nicht ernstgemeint!|supergri


Das seh ich genauso, das ist eigentlich nur ein Flame-Trööt.
Im Zweifelsfall für den.......
Besser cool bleiben, und zum anglerischen Sachverhalt posten.


----------



## stoffi2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Das dachte ich ja anfangs auch aber da bin ich mir gar nich mehr so sicher!


----------



## olafson (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

vielleicht toppen wir damit der o. das|kopfkrat "sehr wichtig" 
thread ab. in ein paar jahren:q mal schaun:q

hatte es direkt als ein gag verstanden#h


----------



## locotus (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Da der See ja nicht überall knapp 1700 m tief ist, muss man diese Stelle ja suchen, geht das denn mit einem üblichen Echlot? Kenn mich da nicht aus.


----------



## Sockeye (18. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Lass dich von den anderen hier nicht auf den Arm nehmen.

1700m sind eine Herausforderung, ohne Zweifel. Aber lösbar.

Im Prinzip brauchst du nur eine Elektrorolle bspw. die Ryobi SS 700. Auf die bekommst du locker deine 2km Schnur drauf. Du brauchst ja nur eine dünne, geflochtene mit geringer Tragkraft von 3-4kg.

Als Gewicht, würde ich schon so 1-2 kg Torpedobleie nehmen. Damit bist du so in 20-30 Minuten auf Grund. Die Köderkontrolle ist keine Problem. Mit 150m/Min holt dir die Elektrorolle die Schur in 12 Min wieder rein.

Aber mach dich da unten auf hammerharte Bisse gefasst, wenn so ein 12cm Ölfisch einsteigt, solltest du besser die Bremse richtig eingestellt haben.

Ach ja. Der letzte Teil des Drilles ist meist sehr unspektakulär, da die Mistfiecher ab so 500m meistens platzen. Der erfahrene Baikal-Angler legt jedoch alle 500m eine Dekompressionspause von 30 Min ein. Die Fische sehen dann zwar immer noch sehr verbeult aus aber man kann dann wenigstens ansatzweise den Flossenträger noch erkennen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## stoffi2 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

@sockeye

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Bassey (19. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ach ja. Der letzte Teil des Drilles ist meist sehr unspektakulär, da die Mistfiecher ab so 500m meistens platzen. Der erfahrene Baikal-Angler legt jedoch alle 500m eine Dekompressionspause von 30 Min ein. Die Fische sehen dann zwar immer noch sehr verbeult aus aber man kann dann wenigstens ansatzweise den Flossenträger noch erkennen.
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



Naja, wenn der Fisch 20cm lang ist und mit 150m/min hochgezerrt wird hat er locker 2 Meter umfang durch dekomprimierte Blutgase :vik:


----------



## Bassey (19. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



stoffi2 schrieb:


> der is auch nich schlecht!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2298745#post2298745



Warum buddelst du sowas aus?! Da gingen vor Lachen jetzt echt zwei Tropfen in die Unnerbuchse! DANKE


----------



## locotus (19. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

ist das ne Fliegenrolle oder ne Centre Pin


----------



## locotus (19. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Ist das ne Fliegenrolle oder ne Centre Pin


----------



## SaaleFang (19. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

looooooooooooool der trööööd hier geile postings =))))


----------



## frank67 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das man mich nicht ganz Ernst nimmt nur weil ich mal etwas versuchen möchte und so vielleicht den Fisch meines Lebens Fange oder sogar eine neue Spezies entdecke?

war von euch schon mal jemand auf dem Grund des Baikalsees oder woher wollt ihr wissen das es dort nichts zu holen gibt?

wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.

das mit dem Betonmischer ist keine schlechte Idee aber woher soll ich dort in Sibirien den Strom bekommen oder gibt es auch Diesel betriebe Mischer

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Bassey (20. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das man mich nicht ganz Ernst nimmt nur weil ich mal etwas versuchen möchte und so vielleicht den Fisch meines Lebens Fange oder sogar eine neue Spezies entdecke?
> 
> war von euch schon mal jemand auf dem Grund des Baikalsees oder woher wollt ihr wissen das es dort nichts zu holen gibt?
> 
> ...



Du wirst einfach außer Frust nichts fangen... aber mach du mal....


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Nicht, dass er eines der U- Boote der Russen rausholt... :m
Aber schön wieder releasen, sonst haben die Diplomanten ne Menge Arbeit, die deutsch- russischen Verhältnisse wieder aufzubessern! Das freut die Russen bestimmt nicht! 
Man- ich lach mir hier n Ast! ECHT TOP!


----------



## frank67 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass er eines der U- Boote der Russen rausholt... :m
> Aber schön wieder releasen, sonst haben die Diplomanten ne Menge Arbeit, die deutsch- russischen Verhältnisse wieder aufzubessern! Das freut die Russen bestimmt nicht!
> Man- ich lach mir hier n Ast! ECHT TOP!


 
Hallo.

ich seh gerade,du kommst aus Saarburg,das ist ja nicht so weit weg.

evtl. hast du ja Lust mitzukommen und mir beim Kurbeln zu helfen.

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## jungangler 93 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass er eines der U- Boote der Russen rausholt... :m
> Aber schön wieder releasen, sonst haben die Diplomanten ne Menge Arbeit, die deutsch- russischen Verhältnisse wieder aufzubessern! Das freut die Russen bestimmt nicht!
> Man- ich lach mir hier n Ast! ECHT TOP!


 
also wenn der seinen 2 kg bleitorpedo aufs russenboot feuert werden die ziemlich sauer sein. aber vielleicht fängt er nen mords ölfisch und wird stinkreich, dann lacht ihr nichtmehr.


----------



## Ossifischer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



Wollebre schrieb:


> das ist doch die passende Rolle:vik:




Wo hast du meine Ersatzspule gefunden ? Ich suche sie schon seit letzten Herbst. Aber trotzdem Danke  :q:q


----------



## frank67 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> also wenn der seinen 2 kg bleitorpedo aufs russenboot feuert werden die ziemlich sauer sein. aber vielleicht fängt er nen mords ölfisch und wird stinkreich, dann lacht ihr nichtmehr.


 

ich hab doch nur ein 0,5 kg Blei gegossen.

2 kg finde ich ausserdem total übertrieben.

welche Rolle schafft schon 2 kg Blei?

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## Gondoschir (21. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> ich hab doch nur ein 0,5 kg Blei gegossen.



Solltest Du das nächste mal in gut belüfteten Bereichen machen... |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## frank67 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Solltest Du das nächste mal in gut belüfteten Bereichen machen... |kopfkrat|supergri


 

soetwas mache ich immer in unserem Garten.

von daher sollte das Blei genügend Sauerstoff erhalten haben.

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## Gondoschir (21. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> soetwas mache ich immer in unserem Garten.
> 
> von daher sollte das Blei genügend Sauerstoff erhalten haben



Dann kannst Du gleich zuhause bleiben. Wenn das Blei zuviel Sauerstoff bekommt, ist es auftreibend. Damit kannst Du wohl kaum im Baikal auf Grund angeln. #c


----------



## frank67 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du gleich zuhause bleiben. Wenn das Blei zuviel Sauerstoff bekommt, ist es auftreibend. Damit kannst Du wohl kaum im Baikal auf Grund angeln. #c


 

hmmmmmmmm#c#c

stimmt auch irgendwie

was meint ihr soll ich mir an die Schnur hängen damit ich bis unten hin komme?


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das man mich nicht ganz Ernst nimmt nur weil ich mal etwas versuchen möchte und so vielleicht den Fisch meines Lebens Fange oder sogar eine neue Spezies entdecke?
> 
> war von euch schon mal jemand auf dem Grund des Baikalsees oder woher wollt ihr wissen das es dort nichts zu holen gibt?
> 
> ...


Oh Man#q:q#q:q


----------



## Sterni01 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> was meint ihr soll ich mir an die Schnur hängen damit ich bis unten hin komme?



Ich würde nen Meter Eisenbahnschiene ins Wasser werfen. Dann ein Magnet an die Schnur. Damit kannst du dann immer punktgenau fischen. Sogar Anfüttern lohnt sich dann !

Mir ist grade eingefallen, dass du ja so wie so ohne Haken dort angeln kannst !
Anstelle des Hakens ein Magnet. (ist an jedem Lautsprecher dran ) 
Dann mußt du nur mit kleinen Stahlkugeln(mit Fischölgeschmack)
anfüttern ! 
Aber nimm nicht so einen großen Magneten, sonst kriegst die Fische garnicht raus, wenn da zu viele drann kleben ! |rolleyes


----------



## frank67 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich würde nen Meter Eisenbahnschiene ins Wasser werfen. Dann ein Magnet an die Schnur. Damit kannst du dann immer punktgenau fischen. Sogar Anfüttern lohnt sich dann !
> 
> Mir ist grade eingefallen, dass du ja so wie so ohne Haken dort angeln kannst !
> Anstelle des Hakens ein Magnet. (ist an jedem Lautsprecher dran )
> ...


 
das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint,oder?

ein total lustiger Beitrag wie ich finde aber Spass muss ja auch mal sein


----------



## Dart (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint,oder?


Papperlapapp, sicher ist das ernst gemeint.
Ich hab früher, zusammen mit nem Kumpel, am Baikal nur mit Eisenbahnschienen und Magneten gefischt, ist ein alter Hut.
Mein Kumpel hatte nur einmal Pech, dessen Eisenbahnschiene ist irgend nem anderen Viehzeuchs auf den Kopf geditscht, das Ergebniss siehst du hier click-clack.


----------



## Sterni01 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Sicher war das ernst gemeint !!! 
Jedenfalls die Sache mit dem Magneten und den Kugeln !
Mit Bahnschienen darf man dort nicht mehr angeln, da die Russen
früher die Schienen einfach aus der ,,Trans Sib,, rausgesägt haben.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transsibirische_Eisenbahn

 Dort sind dann öfters Züge entgleist. Dann wurde es verboten.

Das was @Dart geschrieben hat, kann ich auch bestätigen. Das ist öfter mal passiert, dass sich große Fische ,,gerächt haben.
Sogar ein Video existiert davon :

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4818188/Eisangeln_mal_anders_Ganz_anders

|supergri


----------



## frank67 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



Dart schrieb:


> Papperlapapp, sicher ist das ernst gemeint.
> Ich hab früher, zusammen mit nem Kumpel, am Baikal nur mit Eisenbahnschienen und Magneten gefischt, ist ein alter Hut.
> Mein Kumpel hatte nur einmal Pech, dessen Eisenbahnschiene ist irgend nem anderen Viehzeuchs auf den Kopf geditscht, das Ergebniss siehst du hier click-clack.


 

soooooooo gefährlich ist das dort?

ich glaube ich denke noch mal drüber nach ob ich nicht doch besser woanders Angeln sollte.

ich hab doch keine Lust als Frühstück für so ein Monster zu enden.

habt ihr das den dortigen Behörden schon gemeldet?

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## Sterni01 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

In Sibirien gibt es Behörden ?

Als ich in den 80gern da war, wußten die noch nicht mal, daß die Oktoberrevolution vorbei war !!!


----------



## frank67 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Hallo.

ich finde das,wenn der See wirklich so gefährlich und dort solche Monster rum schwimmen das er geleert werden muss und alle Monster getötet werden.

unmöglich finde ich soetwas.

dann will man mal ein wenig Grundfischen und wird dann von so einem Monster gefressen und niemand weiss wo man geblieben ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Das kann dir im Osten überall passieren!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

ja ich empfehl pfefferspray....sprü das dem monster ins auge  des möge die gar nich....du kannst es auch mal mit nem kilo c4 probierne....absinken lassen und zünden......fische kommen dann hoch  du sagst dann du hast sie gefangen und fertig  c4 kriegt man in russia überall


----------



## frank67 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fabi123 schrieb:


> ja ich empfehl pfefferspray....sprü das dem monster ins auge  des möge die gar nich....du kannst es auch mal mit nem kilo c4 probierne....absinken lassen und zünden......fische kommen dann hoch  du sagst dann du hast sie gefangen und fertig  c4 kriegt man in russia überall


 

findest du diese Methode Waidgerecht?


----------



## Doc Plato (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Für die Fische das kein Thema, gibt kaum etwas waidgerechteres! Das Problem ist leider so: Ca. 90% der betäubten Fische sinken zu Boden!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

nene die ölfische kommen hoch...öl schwimmt oben  geringere dichte wie wasser  also kein problem.....stell die zünder auf ca 15 min bei ein kg c4 oke? verpack es auch schön in plastiktüten is echt top.....


----------



## Doc Plato (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Tschuldigung Fabi, ich weiß auch nicht wo ich gerade mit meinen Gedanken war.... |uhoh:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

aber echt  stell dann nen fangbericht rein wenn du wieder kommst


----------



## scratchy1912 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Fisch einfach mit ner Laufposenmontage, welche du vorher auf auslotest...
So kannst du dir sicher sein das wenn deine Pose sich aufstellt das Blei mit dem Haken auf dem Grund angekommen ist.

Ach ja und lass dich nicht entmutigen, falls du nichts bekommen solltest stell auf downrigger um....


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Das anfüttern darfst du auf keinen fall vergessen.


----------



## frank67 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

so,hab jetzt auf einer russischen web site den angelurlaub gebucht und dort sagte man mir das dass alles kein problem wäre und die sich um alles kümmern würden.

ich sollte aber vorkasse leisten weil dann alles schneller geht was ich auch gemacht habe.

ich freu mich so :m:m

gruss:fränk


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

ey mal ne dumme frage? verascht du uns oda was?


----------



## scratchy1912 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Das kann alles nicht ernst gemeint sein, bin aber zu faul um seine anderen Beiträge zu lesen 

Lachen muss ich trotzdem...


----------



## olafson (28. März 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Ich glaub der hat sein account bei ebah versteigert


----------



## fishwert (11. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> so,hab jetzt auf einer russischen web site den angelurlaub gebucht und dort sagte man mir das dass alles kein problem wäre und die sich um alles kümmern würden.
> 
> ich sollte aber vorkasse leisten weil dann alles schneller geht was ich auch gemacht habe.
> 
> ...



na siehste, Du weißt ja wie man "Aufbauhilfe Ost" leistet. Was meinst Du was die jetzt für tolle Wodka-Partys mit deiner Kohle machen ... :#2::#2::#2:
:q:q:q
|jump:


----------



## frank67 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fishwert schrieb:


> na siehste, Du weißt ja wie man "Aufbauhilfe Ost" leistet. Was meinst Du was die jetzt für tolle Wodka-Partys mit deiner Kohle machen ... :#2::#2::#2:
> :q:q:q
> |jump:


 
ne,die holen mich dafür am Flugplatz ab in Vladiwolgas/Sibirien und besorgen mir ein Zelt und Helfen beim Aufbau und stellen mir ein kleines Schlauchboot.

das wird fein.

Gruss.Fränk


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Und das mit 42 Jahren.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## frank67 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Und das mit 42 Jahren.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


 

man ist nie zu Alt für ein Abenteuer


----------



## rob (13. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

viel spass und berichte uns über deine reise wenn du wieder zurück bist


----------



## LocalPower (13. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

**posted in a legendary thread**

Also wer das hier für bare Münze nimmt, dem ist nicht zu helfen :q Dem TE auch nicht, sollte er das wirklich alles Ernst meinen :q  *wegschmeissvorlachen* 

|jump:


----------



## frank67 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

so,die Überweisung ist raus auf ein Nummernkonto in Estland.


Gruß:Fränk


----------



## guifri (20. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Ich habe jetzt auch gebucht und zwar bei dem Veranstalter, der auch die netten Kreuzfahrten durchführt...

Mit No Fish...no Money-Grantie.

siehe Link:
http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at/home/379211/index.do


----------



## Akula* (20. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> so,die Überweisung ist raus auf ein Nummernkonto in Estland.
> 
> 
> Gruß:Fränk


[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Wahn fährst du  dahin?[/FONT]


----------



## Mario Harken (21. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> soooooooo gefährlich ist das dort?
> 
> ich glaube ich denke noch mal drüber nach ob ich nicht doch besser woanders Angeln sollte.
> 
> ...



Boha ich schmeis mich weg ey Lachflash


----------



## frank67 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

29.Mai


----------



## Akula* (30. April 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

was bezahltman dafür?


----------



## frank67 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Rubel.

Euros haben die da nicht.


----------



## Akula* (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Ich glaube Euros  nehmen die da lieber, aber mal ihn ernst wie fiel Geld  ( Euro Rubel)  hast du bezahlt und wo kann man so was buchen? 
[/FONT]


----------



## Sterni01 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Ich habe mal 3000 DDR Mark bezahlt. Ist aber schon ein paar Tage her !!!! :q


----------



## Colophonius (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Hey

Ich glaube man kann da unten noch Trolle fangen. 
Probierts mal aus


----------



## Schmalspiesser (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich glaube man kann da unten noch Trolle fangen.
> Probierts mal aus




nene, da liegst du falsch, im Baikalsee gibts nur Orks.

Trolle gibts nur vor Norwegen. 
Deswegen gibts dort ja auch jedes Jahr Trolling-Wettbewerbe!  :q


----------



## LocalPower (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



fränk67 schrieb:


> soooooooo gefährlich ist das dort?
> 
> ich glaube ich denke noch mal drüber nach ob ich nicht doch besser woanders Angeln sollte.
> 
> ...




:q:q Was ist eigentlich aus unserem Baikalsee-Angler geworden. Hat ihn das Monster doch erwischt? Hätte ja gern mal nen Bericht gelesen. :vik:


----------



## entspannt (22. September 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Der Kurbelt noch..........  hihi


----------



## Shayi (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Mich würde interessieren, wohin du am Baikalsee fährst und wohnst? Habt ihr schon eine Unterkunft? Hotel oder Privat? Mein Mann und ich eugeln auch damit, zum angeln an den Baikalsee zu fahren. Ob wir es im kommenden Jahr schaffen, mal schauen - aber 2012 auf jeden Fall.
Wir wollen auf keinem Fall in einem Hotel absteigen, sondern viel mehr, wenn wir was finden, eine private Unterkunft bei Einheimischen.
Vielleicht können wir ja weiterhin Informationen austauschen oder evtl. sogar zusammen reisen?!


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*



LocalPower schrieb:


> :q:q Was ist eigentlich aus unserem Baikalsee-Angler geworden. Hat ihn das Monster doch erwischt? Hätte ja gern mal nen Bericht gelesen. :vik:



Ich glaube, er hat sich grade neu angemeldet..... hüstel  :q


----------



## Kamasage (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

mamamia! den thread seh ich zum ersten mal...
ganz großes kino! DANKE.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Ich denke mal er ist gar nicht am Baikalsee angekommen. Er hat auf dem Weg einen neuen Freund kennengelernt seine Frau zurück geschickt und ist nun glücklich bis an sein ende 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxB_Y7dysEk&feature=related


----------



## Sterni01 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Baikalsee*

Und was machen die Beiden jetzt ?
Auch der Baikal ist zugefroren !

Kinder ? Nee, das klappt nur mit Personen mit Menstruationshintergrund !


----------



## omnimc (31. März 2011)

*AW: Baikalsee*

So nach einem Jahr ,würde ich gerne wissen was jetzt bei der Suche so rauskam? oder kurbelt der Fränk noch immer??


----------



## emmesstar (24. April 2011)

*AW: Baikalsee*

..ich habe selten so gelacht wie eben....
ich habe das ding von Anfang bis Ende gelesen, zwischendurch die ,,Eimer-Geschichte" und muß nun erstmal meine Bauchmuskeln entspannen und vielleicht neue Tempos holen(falls noch so ein geniales Thema kommt) GROSSES KINO:vik:!!!

aber im ernst, gibts was neues aus 1700 Metern Tiefe, oder welcher Eimer ist es nun geworden....??

beste Grüße!
Emmes


----------

